# Feb in orlando?



## krmlaw (Aug 2, 2011)

And yes, ive checked weather undergound, etc. 

But is the weather warm enough usually to swim? go to parks without freezing?

Looking at feb 12 check in.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2011)

yes, except for one very cold winter.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 2, 2011)

On a typical week-long trip, you *might* have one day that warrants a hat and gloves.  But, probably not.  Usually, most days are somewhere between shorts and jeans weather, with a light coat in the evenings.

As for swimming: in a typical February trip, we usually have 1-3 days that are "parent-warm", another 2-3 that are "kid-warm" (i.e. kids will swim, but not parents) and maybe 1-2 that are really too chilly for either of us.

My last two trips were both outliers.  Feb 2011 was unusually warm the whole time.  Very pleasant.  Feb 2010 was unusually cool; I only had one or two "shorts days" the whole week.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 2, 2011)

I live about 3 hours south of Orlando in Ft Myers... It is warmer here than in Orlando....I dont use my pool, even with the solar heater in Feb....My neighbor, is a snowbird, and when he is here fron New York...he is in his pool. My blood has thinned out over the last 15 years, living in paradise

Take a walk on the beach in the winter; you see us full time residents wearing sweaters, but the snowbirds are in the water. and our European visitors are wearing their speedos

So to answer your question...The pools at the resorts are probably heated, and will be fine....but keep a robe nearby...you will be cold when you get out of the water


----------



## chriskre (Aug 2, 2011)

I was at DVC OKW and Boardwalk this year during President's week.  I'm a Floridian so there is no way I'm going in those pools, but it was packed with what I assume were northerners.  They heat the pools in winter in Orlando but that's still not enough incentive for me to get in.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2011)

the pools in our subdivision are heated to 86 degrees in the winter and there are very few days when they are not in use.  i generally use the pool at least 5 days a week all winter except for a couple of cold snaps.  this is south of fort myers. In orlando, it depends on how muh they heat the pool.  heated to 72 degrees doesn't do it for me.  Last March, late march the water was too cold to go in the pool at Star Island.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 2, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> the pools in our subdivision are heated to 86 degrees in the winter and there are very few days when they are not in use.  i generally use the pool at least 5 days a week all winter except for a couple of cold snaps.  this is south of fort myers. In orlando, it depends on how muh they heat the pool.  heated to 72 degrees doesn't do it for me.  Last March, late march the water was too cold to go in the pool at Star Island.



I did notice last year in October that it seems that both Disney and Bonnet Creek didn't heat the pools as high as in previous stays. :annoyed: 

 I guess they're just trying to save money.  I also noticed that in Hollywood Studios they didn't have the A/C as cold as it should have been given we were getting extreme days from 90's down to the 60's.  I guess they're trying to save any way they can.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 3, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> And yes, ive checked weather undergound, etc.
> 
> But is the weather warm enough usually to swim? go to parks without freezing?
> 
> Looking at feb 12 check in.



Compared to NY, it will be wonderful!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 4, 2011)

good point joan!!


----------



## erm (Aug 4, 2011)

February in Orlando is "iffy".  It can be in the 80s or it can be in the 60s.  The past couple of years the weather has not been the best.  I've been at the beach (St. Pete area) several years during Presidents' week and it's been wonderful.  The year before last my daughter and family nearly froze on the beach.   If you're tied to school vacations, April is a better choice, in my opinion (had great weather every time).  My daughter and family have decided that the end of March will be the perfect time to avoid school vacation crowds and have great weather.  I hope you hit one of the "good" February weeks.  It will be awesome coming from the frigid temperatures of NY.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> ... But is the weather warm enough usually to swim? go to parks without freezing?  Looking at Feb 12 check in.



Swimming: No. Not without a wet suit, IMHO.
Parks: Probably. You may need flannel, sweaters and such.

_But as a Floridian, anything under 50F is darn cold._


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 4, 2011)

every morning as long it at least 60 degrees, ladies in our subdivision go to one of 5 pools for water aerobics.  that is at either 8 or  9 o'clock.  it is because of the water temperature.  after the class, I will usually sit out in the sun for 20 minutes or so and head home.  I really think you need to find out how the resort heats its pools.  what I think is weird is when we were looking for a home, subdivisions between Ocala and Orlando did not for the most part heat their pools, but subdivisions in the southern , warmer part of the state did.


----------



## CapriciousC (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree that there's "kid cold" and "parent cold."  My daughter is willing to swim even when the water turns her lips blue.  I only use our backyard pool from May to September, but she would easily extend "pool season" by a couple of months on either side.  

I also agree that for those of us who live in the south year-round, "cold" means something entirely different.  Given the delta in temperature compared to what you'll be used to in New York in February, you'll probably find it just fine!


----------



## Redrosesix (Aug 4, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Compared to NY, it will be wonderful!



I agree with this - everything is relative.  While NY state would be much too cold for me to bear, I can wear shorts and a tank top most of the days on our annual trip to Orlando in February during the day.  At night it's usually long pants and a sweater, but with flip flops.  I can swim most days or nights, and we spend more than a few days at the water parks.

We usually check in around the 14th of February.


----------



## dwojo (Aug 5, 2011)

Most pools are heated so even cooler weather is not an issue. I go every Feb. and usually the weather is perfect.


----------

